# Dove salvare le regole di route?

## igorskorjanc

Salve,

sto cercando di mettere sù un linux-box che mi gestisca due linee adsl per la rete interna. La domanda è: quando creo le regole, dopo dove le devo salvare? 

Un altro problema c'e l'ho con il kernel, se uso quello della gentoo non riesco a gestire le tabelle multiple ma con il vanilla funziona tutto ok. Le impostazioni sono le stesse!

Grazie in anticipo,

igor

----------

## cerri

Per adsl, puoi fare uno script che parte all'avvio. Oppure utilizzi rc.conf.

Per quanto riguarda il kernel, sei sicuro che le impostazioni nel kernel circa il networking siano le stesse???

----------

